# Okuma Powerliner PL-865



## KaJot (30. Oktober 2007)

Ich überlege diese Rolle zu kaufen. Kennt die jemand und kann mir sagen ob die was taugt?

http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling....Name=okuma-powerliner-pl865-baitfeeder-p-9959

5 Jahre Garantie und 59€. Ich denke da kann man nichts falsch machten. Aber ihr könnt mich eines besseren belehren |kopfkrat


----------



## xxcruiserxx (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

also die rolle is genial, ich fische auch zwei davon....
gefallen mir einfach toll, wir haben mal in nem thread ganz viel dazu geschrieben, ich weiß gerade bloß nich mehr wo das war...
ich suche


----------



## Rudl (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Hallo!

Ich habe mittlerweile vier Stück davon und bin voll zufrieden damit.
Die Kupplung vom Freilauf in die Bremse funktioniert super und die Rolle im ganzen ist sehr robust.
Wenn man bedenkt das Okuma Daiwa, Shimano, Dam unter ihren fitichen hat kann man sich vorstellen das diese Firma sehr viel Erfahrung im Rollenbau hat.
Habe auch Daiwa Rollen die meiner Meinung nach hinten anstehen.
Absolut zu empfehlen.

Die von dir im Link gezeigte Rolle von bei Wikerling hat eine Übersetzung von 4,5:1
Ich hatte bei unseren Fachhändler etwas mehr bezahlt aber dafür eine Übersetzung 5,8:1

MfG R!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

ich shcreib einfach nochmal auf....
ich hab mir auch zwei davon gekauft.
diese rollen sind der wahnisinn!!!!
der freilauf funktioniert perfekt, seidenweicher lauf, super aussehen, tolle bremse und gute schnurverlegung. ich hab sie mit mehreren daiwarollen verglichen un keine konnte im thema laufruhe mithalten. den kauf dieser rolle wird man nicht bereuen!!!


----------



## Rudl (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

cruiser
bin da voll deiner Meinung
diese Rolle braucht sich vor den teuren Produkten nicht verstecken und ich bin sogar der Meinung momentan das beste das am Markt zu finden ist.


----------



## xxcruiserxx (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



Rudl schrieb:


> cruiser
> bin da voll deiner Meinung
> diese Rolle braucht sich vor den teuren Produkten nicht verstecken und ich bin sogar der Meinung momentan das beste das am Markt zu finden ist.



vllt. nicht das allerbeste beste, aber auf jeden fall besser, als amnche rollen die teilweise das dreifache kosten....:vik::vik::vik:
aber ich glaube beim weichen lauf kann kaum eine baitrunnerrolle mithalten!
ich wünsch mir keine andere


----------



## KaJot (30. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Heißen dank für die promten Antworten :m

Dann weiß ich ja schonmal wo mein Weihnachtsgeld bleibt :q
Hab mir heut 2 Fox Warrior ES gekauft und damit ist das konto erstma genug ausgesaugt :g


----------



## Rudl (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Genau diese Kombination habe ich auch gewählt und diese Saison gefischt.
Kann dir jetzt schon sagen das die zwei wunderbar harmonieren zuverlässig sind voll Grossfisch tauglich und dir viel freude bereiten.
Meine 3,0 lbs Warriors haben heuer einige 20 plus gezogen und ich fahre heute wieder mit ihnen nach Kroatien zur Sumbaranlage wo richtige kapitale drinnen sind und sie sich wieder beweisen können.
Übrigends die Okuma taugt auch sehr gut zur Walleranglerei und konnte im Mai am Vransko einen 75kg Waller landen.
Top Auswahl mit dieser Kombi.

R!


----------



## xxcruiserxx (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

ich hab ne auch zwei fox warrior eltie CRD064 ruten zu den den rollen, 
es harmoniert!!!!!


----------



## Drillmaschine (31. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

.. habe drei Powerliner und keine Probleme. Bin sehr zufrienden #6. 

Wenn man mehrere abnimmt, kommt man oft noch günstiger ran.


----------



## Gunnar. (3. November 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Moin moin,

Bei den Okumarollen die ich kenne kann mann die Kurbel über "Knopfdruck" anklappen. Geht das bei diesem Modell auch??


----------



## Drillmaschine (3. November 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

... ja, die kann man ganz einfach anklappen. Man schiebt kurz die Kurbelfassung raus und dann klappt man. 

Ist ganz einfach und praktisch. Zudem sieht man keinen Knopf, oder so. :m


----------



## Gunnar. (3. November 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Danke , alles klar. Das wollt ich hören.


----------



## Steffen90 (3. November 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

ich hab sie jetzt auch schon eine zeit lang. aber die pl860.
und ich hab sie wirklich sehr hart rangenommen!
sie läuft nicht mehr so ruhig wie am anfang und das kurbelspiel ist doch relativ groß.
aber bremse, freilauf, schnurverlegung und verarbeitung sind top!


----------



## KaJot (3. November 2007)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



Drillmaschine schrieb:


> .. habe drei Powerliner und keine Probleme. Bin sehr zufrienden #6.
> 
> Wenn man mehrere abnimmt, kommt man oft noch günstiger ran.


 
Das habsch vor  Werd ma mein Weihnachtsgeld nehmen und mir nen schönen dreier Pack holen :q


----------



## addicted (24. März 2008)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

An die PL-865er Besitzer:

will mir die Rollen für meine Aal-/Zanderruten kaufen.

*Wie leicht lässt sich der Freilauf einstellen?*


----------



## Drillmaschine (24. März 2008)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Hallo,

der lässt sich sehr fein einstellen. Hinten ist ein Einstellrad. 

Allerdings würde ich die 865er als zu groß zum Aal- und Zanderfischen empfinden. Das ist ja ungefähr schon Brandungsangelgröße. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Thecatfisch (24. März 2008)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Er lässt sich so einstellen das bei einem starken run,die Schnur noch länger ableuft obwohl der Fisch gar nicht mehr ziht


----------



## niddafischer (25. März 2008)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

ist diese rolle den auch mit die baitrunner b  von shimano vergleichbar?


----------



## Paukant (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Habe zwei Powerliner 865 für 102 € bekommen!


----------



## Carp-Hunter7 (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

wo hast du sie gekauft?


----------



## Dirk T (12. Juni 2008)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Hallo,

kann die Okuma Powerliner nur empfehlen,Preis-Leistung unschlagbar.
Kaufen kannst du unter anderrem hier :http://www.angelgeraete-wilkerling.de/index.php

mfg


----------



## adicarp (1. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Die von dir im Link gezeigte Rolle von bei Wikerling hat eine Übersetzung von 4,5:1
Ich hatte bei unseren Fachhändler etwas mehr bezahlt aber dafür eine Übersetzung 5,8:1

??? wo bekommt man die mit 5,8:1 überestzung kenne kein händler?? würde mich echt mal interessieren!


----------



## Nedud0 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Ich hab sie mir bei dem ganz oben genannten shop gekauft
sehr zu empfehlen finde ich, habe 159 € euro insgesamt bezahlt für 3 stück
am montag nachmittag bestellt und sie sind heute morgen angekommen
auch die rollen an sich sind sehr zu empfehlen, die sind für den preis der wahnsinn!:l
jedoch zum aal/zander angeln würde ich mir eine andere rolle holen, sie ist wirklich ein großer brocken


----------



## crossfire (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Hi ich hab auch zwei von den guten Rollen(siehe Testeberichte) ,natürlich von Wilkerling ist ja schließslich mein Home Dealer#6

Mal sehen welche Schur die Spulen morgen früh bekommen.

Ich kann jeden echt nur Wilkerling empfehlen!!


----------



## Spinnfisch (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Ich werde mir wahrscheinlich auch 2 zulegen.


----------



## Nedud0 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

ja das kann ich dir nur empfehlen!
ein freund von mir hat die jetzt auch eine saison, und die laufen immernoch wie am ersten tag
ich würde sie auch bei Wilkerling bestellen, gin superschnell, war bestens verpackt und war ein sehr netter kontakt
also besser gehts wirklich nicht
als silk würde ich fox soft steel camo nehmen, sieht auf der rolle echt geil aus|rolleyes


----------



## Casualties (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Ich habe (hatte) auch die Powerliner.
Hab mir jets aber eine andere rolle Gekauft
da mir einfach zu wenig schnur drauf war.
Da bei uns am Main die Fische wenn sie nicht wollen einfach
nicht zu halten sind deswegen braucht man ab und 
an etwas mehr schnur.

Aber sonst top Bremse .. Schnurverlegung und auch sonst top.|wavey:


----------



## Nedud0 (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

ich finde dass da relativ viel draufpasst|bigeyes
also laut beschriftung passen 420 meter 0,35er drauf
und 570 meter 0,30
n kumpel von mir, der die hat meint, dass das im großen und ganzen auch zutrifft
also für meine verhältnisse ist das auf jeden fall völlig ausreichend


----------



## crossfire (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Casualties
Im Drill ziehen deine Karpfen auch keine 200m

Außer du fischt in ü300m Entferung dann schon .


----------



## luecke3.0 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

@ Casualties
Also es gibt kaum Bigpit-Rollen im Karpfensektor auf die noch viel mehr drauf gehen! Also wenn die Schnurfassung von der 865er nicht ausreicht, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr...;+

Ich vermute mal du hattest das 860er Modell! Aber selbst da geht, auch für den Main, genug Schnur drauf!

Die Rolle ist absolut empfehlenswert, es gibt keine andere Rolle in der Preisklasse die soo viel bietet!!!

Übrigens, es gibt jetzt auch ne Powerliner "Pro" bei fishingtackle24 !!!

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## rued92 (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Bei mir kommen jetz im nächsten jahr 2 chub outcast die werden auch mit 2 okumas kobiniert.
ich find die rollen einfach nur gut.


----------



## Casualties (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



luecke3.0 schrieb:


> @ Casualties
> Also es gibt kaum Bigpit-Rollen im Karpfensektor auf die noch viel mehr drauf gehen! Also wenn die Schnurfassung von der 865er nicht ausreicht, dann weiß ich auch nicht mehr...;+
> 
> Ich vermute mal du hattest das 860er Modell! Aber selbst da geht, auch für den Main, genug Schnur drauf!
> ...


 
Kann sein das ich die hatte.
Mir hat trotsdem n Fisch bis auf 50m alles runtergezogen
und ich hab gerade mal 20m vom Rand aus gefischt.

Da hab ich lieber nen Puffer.#h


----------



## crossfire (12. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



rued92 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen jetz im nächsten jahr 2 chub outcast die werden auch mit 2 okumas kobiniert.
> ich find die rollen einfach nur gut.



Damit wirst du gar keine Probleme haben ,ich hab das gleiche Combo einfach nur gut #6


----------



## Haifisch_Nico (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



rued92 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen jetz im nächsten jahr 2 chub outcast die werden auch mit 2 okumas kobiniert.
> ich find die rollen einfach nur gut.


 
Wieviel lbs wird denn deine Chub Outkast haben?

Für welche Bedingungen?


----------



## Zanderzeit (25. Januar 2009)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Gibts auch kleinere wie die PL 860? Ist mir immernoch zu groß ehrlich gesagt.


----------



## MegaForce (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Hallo

Kann man mit der Rolle weit werfen?

Mfg. MegaForce


----------



## Spinnfisch (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



MegaForce schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann man mit der Rolle weit werfen?
> 
> Mfg. MegaForce


ich hab 2 seit samstag
einfach nur gut
werfen kann ma damit auch weit weil sie einen großen spulendurchmesser hat


----------



## luecke3.0 (26. Januar 2009)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



MegaForce schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Kann man mit der Rolle weit werfen?
> 
> Mfg. MegaForce



Kommt auf den Werfer an...:q

Wenn du dir die Rolle mal anguckst erledigt sich die Frage schon von selbst...|rolleyes

Gruß
Lücke


----------



## Karpfenprofi Niki (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

ich habe die rolle auch schon im laden in der hand gehabt.
echt geile teile wollte mir aucu welche holen und an meine alivio cx specimen danhängen da ich mit meine shimano baitrunner st 6000ra nicht weit genug werfen kann und da kurbelt mann sich fast tot


----------



## Spinnfisch (13. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Testergebnis nach 1,5 Jahren Dauereinsatz mit einigen Karpfen über 35pf.:
bei beiden Rollen war der Freilauf nach ungefähr einem Jahr kaputt, hab ihn aber ersetzt bekommen. Die Hauptachse an der die Spule drauf ist ist minimal verbogen. das Alu der Spule ist minimal oxidiert. 
jetzt zu den positiven Aspekten:
hab erst drei neue spulenfüllungen mit schnur gebraucht, was bei extremen dauereinsatz auf ein sehr gutes schnurlaufröllchen hinweist. die bremse arbeitet noch immer sehr gut, auch wenn sich die geräusche etwas gewandelt haben. 

insgesamt eine sehr gute rolle, die mir schon bei temperaturen bis - 20°C und schnee, bei tagelangen dauerregen und bei hitze sehr gute Dienste geleistet hat.

Wer Freilaufrollen mag, der wird sehr zufrieden mit ihr sein
Ich persönlich würde sie mir nichtmehr kaufen, aber nicht weil sie schlecht ist, sondern weil freilaufrollen nicht mein ding sind


----------



## Karpfenprofi Niki (17. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

wist ihr vl. wo mann noch das alte model herbekommt mit dem kurbel klappverwchluss?


----------



## el barto (23. November 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

tag zusammen 
ich fisch jetzt auch schon seit längerer Zeit mit den P.linern von okuma und bin sehr zufrieden.ich besitze selber auch 3 baitrunner,die für mich den Powerlinern in keinem Fall das Wasser reichen können.für mich eine der besten Rollen auf dem Markt.

petri heil
el barto


----------



## Barmi (23. November 2011)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich fische mit der Okuma Powerlinder 865 auf einer DAM Super Natural Carp.
Hatte noch nie Probleme damit, eine gute Kombi!
Ein Freund von mir, der die Kombi mal in der Hand hatte mit nem 20 Pfünder dran, wird wohl jetzt vom Forellen- zum Karpfenangler:vik:- so begeisterte ihn der Drill mit dem Gerät.
Ob Rauhreif drauf oder hohe Temperaturen - einfach zuverlässig!


----------



## Sir Pommes (18. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

der Thread ist ja nun schon etwas älter und weil ich aktuell auf der Suche nach einer passenden Rolle für meine Spro Big River Pellet Feeder 420  (WG bis 300g) bin, würde mich interessieren ob die Okuma Poweliner auch heute noch zu den besseren Rollen zählt oder ob sie in ihrem Preissegment inzwischen von der Konkurenz überholt worden ist?

Wäre schön wenn mir hierzu jemand etwas schreiben könnte


----------



## NR.9 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Die läuft nach wie vor super... 
Aber es gibt auch noch andere gute Okuma Rollen - hervorzuheben dabei ist die Okuma Longbow.
Meine Okuma PL865 macht seit fast 4 Jahren einen guten Dienst - es gibt oder gab bei den PL865 das Problem das der Freilauf nicht in jeder Kurbelposition einschaltbar ist oder war - war aber nicht so schlimm weil es die Funktion der Rolle im Drill, Wurf etc. nicht beeinflußt hat.
Immernoch von mir zu empfehlen - aber nicht mehr wie 45€ ausgeben - denn zu solchen Kursen bekommt man sie in Ebay Auktionen...


----------



## rainerle (18. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

sers,

das mit dem Freilauf ist eine gewollte "Funktionssperre" - haben andere Hersteller auch, nur nicht so "ausgeprägt". Hätte man diese Sperre nicht, würde man mehr oder weniger das Getriebe crashen. Ist ähnlich wie beim Auto, wo man auch nicht vom 2 oder 3 Gang in den Rückwärtsgang schalten kann.


----------



## NR.9 (18. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Kannst du mir das mit der gewollten "Funktionssperre" genauer erklären ?
Dieses Phänomen das der Freilauf nicht in jeder Position eingeschaltet werden kann hatte ich als die Rollen NEU waren nicht ! Fing erst ca. nach einer Saison damit an und auch nur bei einer von zweien. Die Zweite hat es seit ca. 1 Jahr auch - aber wie gesagt - keine Defizite dadurch zu erkennen.


----------



## Sir Pommes (18. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

wenn die Rollen tatsächlich ein grundsätzliches Problem in der Konstruktion haben, dann werde ich wohl die Finger davon lassen und mir was anderes suchen. Man muss den Ärger ja nicht erzwingen indem man solche Produkte kauft 


Was ist denn mit der Okuma Longbow? Welche Version der Rolle passt denn da zu meiner Rute? Und gibt es sonst irgendwelche Alternativen im Preissegment bis 60 Eur ?


----------



## rainerle (18. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

siehst Du den Hebel - der greift in das Hauptzahnrad und "blockiert" es - sodass der Freilauf zum Einsatz kommt. Fasst er nicht sauber zwischen die Zähne würde die Freilauffunktion nicht arbeiten oder die Zähne würden beschädigt oder der Hebel würde brechen. Okuma hat dem Ganzen durch eine gewisse Robustheit vorgebeugt. Das es Dir erst nach einem Jahr "aufgefallen" ist würde ich vorsichtig als Zufall bezeichnen. Nehmt einfach mal eine Freilaufrolle und spielt damit ziemlich ausgeprägt rum und ihr werdet feststellen, dass der Freilauf nicht bei jeder x-beliebigen Position einzulegen ist. Ich bin jetzt kein Techniker - aber in einem anderen Forum wurde das ganze technisch schön beschrieben. Vielleicht finde ich den Tröd noch - dann zitiere ich ihn hier rüber.


----------



## Sir Pommes (19. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

was haltet ihr Profis denn von den beiden Rollen als Alternative hier: 

*http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Penn-Live-Liner*

http://www.angelgeraete-bode.de/Saenger-Specialist-Cast-Runner

welche davon würdet ihr empfehlen?


----------



## Martin67 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Hallo.Ich besitze 3 Okuma Powerliner PL-865.Bis heute laufen sie super.Ich konnte problemlos einen Schupi von 38 pf landen.
Für mich sind es die besten Rollen in diese Preisklasse.Gruß Martin.


----------



## NR.9 (19. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Kann irgendwer was zu der Kurbel sagen ... ? Die wurde ja irgendwann von Metall auf Kunstoff gewechselt. Ich besitze noch das alte Metallkurbel Modell und frage mich inwieweit die Änderung Vor- und Nachteile hat. Optisch macht die Kunstoffkurbel den Eindruck auf mich das sie bei grosser Belastung brechen könnte. Ich denke mal der Vorteil liegt einzig in den paar Gramm Gewicht die eingespart werden.


----------



## rainerle (19. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

die "neue" Kurbel ist beschichtet aber nicht aus Kunststoff.

@ Pommes
lass die Finger von den Sänger Rollen - da wird man nicht glücklich.


----------



## Sir Pommes (19. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



rainerle schrieb:


> @ Pommes
> lass die Finger von den Sänger Rollen - da wird man nicht glücklich.



kannst du mir das bitte kurz begründen? Ich habe bisher eigentlich wenig bis gar nichts negatives über diese Rollen gelesen

#t


----------



## rainerle (19. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

nun, im Generellen habe ich keine Probleme mit Sänger Produkten wie Taschen, Ruten, Kescher und gewisses End-Tackle. Bei den Rollen, im Besonderen bei den sogenannten "Specimen" Rollen wie der MagicRunner durfte ich feststellen, daß sich das Innenleben sukzessive verabschiedete und zwar in folgender Form:
- Freilaufklicken war nicht mehr zu hören (vernachlässigbar)
- Freilauf ließ sich nur noch manuell lösen/abschalten
- Freilauf funktionierte gar nicht mehr
- Getriebe hat sich verabschiedet

Zugegeben, ich behandle meine Rollen nicht unbedingt pfleglich. Wenn ich jedoch Rollen in dieser Dimension anbiete sollten sie auch für diese Art der Angelei ausgelegt sein und nicht um im Vereinsteich Satzler zu ärgern. Heißt:
Ich muss auch mal ein paar Kilo Kraut mit einkurbeln können ohne das sich was verbiegt, ich muss auch mal ein 4oz. Blei gegen den Clip schmeißen können ohne dass das der Clip hinter dem Blei herfliegt und dieses versucht einzuholen und zu guter Letzt muss die Rolle auch mal 1 Woche Regen aushalten ohne danach im Getriebe und an den Schrauben Rost anzusetzen. Dies ist leider auch eins zu eins von den "Großrollen" auf die kleineren Geschwister zu übertragen. Für den, welcher 1-2 im Monat am Vereinsteich sitzt oder am Bach mag das gehen - für jemanden der die Rollen als "Arbeitsgerät" sieht und sie intensiv nutzt ist es besser er spendet das Geld der Heilsarmee. Und mit Penn sind sie gar nicht zu vergleichen - in keinem Bereich.


----------



## Gunnar. (19. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Nabend,

Kann da Rainer nur zustimmen.
Gerade die Magigrunner , egal welches Modell , alles durch die Bank Murks.
Die Fehlerpalette von Rainer könnt ich noch erweitern.
Ich hab hier Spulen von diesen Rollen zu liegen . Alle Spulen sind regelrecht gebrochen. Und das immer beim kurblen unter Last.
Auch von mir der Rat: "Finger weg von diesem Schund"!!


----------



## Sir Pommes (19. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

na das klingt ja alles nach ... autsch

Danke für euer Erfahrungsberichte. Die Rolle fliegt sofort vom Einkaufszettel

bleibt also noch die Entscheidung zwischen Okuma und der Penn, wobei mich bei der Penn im Prinzip "nur" stört, dass keine Ersatzspule mitgeliefert wird und dieses Teil mal locker ein 40 EUR - großes Loch in den Geldbeutel brennt

ich glaube ich muss würfeln ....  |kopfkrat


----------



## rainerle (19. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

.....wenn es denn die Penn LL werden soll lohnt sich immer ein Blick in einschlägige Verkaufsbörsen - auch von anderen Foren. Im KS wurden letzte Woche 3 560er LL mit Schnur und 12 Monaten Rest-Garantie für 145 Euro inkl. Versand vertickt - das ist nun wirklich schmales Geld für die Teile.


----------



## Lucius (19. August 2012)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Also Ich hab seit ein paar Wochen eine Epix V2 und muss wie meine Vorredner sagen, das Ich in der Preiskategorie nix vergleichbares bis jetzt in den Händen hatte, allein der Superweiche Lauf ist ein Traum!


----------



## Carp.Hunter (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Hallo zsm.

ich fische in dieser Saison mit meinem Weihnachtsgeschenk der Mad D-Fender2.

sollte ich mir lieber die 860 oder 865 nehmen.


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

die beiden tun sich nicht viel
denke ich würd die größere nehmen dann haste immer noch n bisschen reserve


----------



## Carp.Hunter (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Bin mir auch nicht sicher welche schnur ich nehmen soll #q ob mono oder geflecht. beide haben halt einige vor und nachteile.

was meint ihr


----------



## CarpCrakc (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Wenn du genug geld hast und auf weite fischst , dann nehm geflecht.
Sonst Mono.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



CarpCrakc schrieb:


> Wenn du genug geld hast und auf weite fischst , dann nehm geflecht.
> Sonst Mono.



Ich fische mit Festblei max. 80 m draußen und bin der Meinung, dass die Nachteile von Geflecht, gerade wenn die Karpfen weiche Mäuler haben, die Vorteile (welche eigentlich?) überwiegen.

Geflecht sehe ich nur dann im Vorteil, wenn Seerosenfelder in der Nähe sind. Da geht Geflochtene durch wie durch Butter.

Ich fische 0,36er Daiwa Infinity Duo.

Wer mehr Geld ausgeben bin, sollte sich STROFT GTM  gönnen. 

Der größte Reinfall war Berkley Trilene. Da hupften schon die ersten 10m von der Rolle, wenn ich den Bügel aufgeklappt habe.|bigeyes


----------



## CarpCrakc (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Vorteile sind nur , dass sich die Geflochtene nur minimalst dehnt (einige zehntel % )


----------



## Karpfenangler nrw (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

ich würde generell zu mono raten
es sei denn man will bestimmte sachen machen wo geflecht einfach seine vorteile gegenüber der mono ausspielt
wenn ich z.B. auf 350m distanz fische hab ich bein geflecht den vorteil der Bissübertragung
bei der mono allerdings hörste nur ein paar töne vom piper obwohl der karpfen voll abzeiht
im drill ist dann meist eine mono wieder besser weil diese mehr dehnung besitzt und somit der fisch bei fehlern im drill nicht so schnell aussteigt
diese liste von vor bzw. nachteilen der schnüre könnte man jetzt noch lange weiterführen
Fakt ist du musst sehen unter welchen bedingungen du fischt und dann entscheiden ob mono oder geflecht


----------



## Carp.Hunter (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten hat mir echt geholfe
=D


----------



## Lui Nairolf (22. Februar 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Habe mir auch zwei Powerliner gekauft, die heute angekommen sind. Top Verarbeitung, ruhiger Lauf, wertiges Aussehen und stabile Verarbeitung. Bewähren sich sicher auch beim Fischen - freue mich schon.


----------



## Allrounder50 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> Testergebnis nach 1,5 Jahren Dauereinsatz mit einigen Karpfen über 35pf.:
> bei beiden Rollen war der Freilauf nach ungefähr einem Jahr kaputt, hab ihn aber ersetzt bekommen. Die Hauptachse an der die Spule drauf ist ist minimal verbogen. das Alu der Spule ist minimal oxidiert.
> jetzt zu den positiven Aspekten:
> hab erst drei neue spulenfüllungen mit schnur gebraucht, was bei extremen dauereinsatz auf ein sehr gutes schnurlaufröllchen hinweist. die bremse arbeitet noch immer sehr gut, auch wenn sich die geräusche etwas gewandelt haben.
> ...



Hallo,
wie haste die Rollen genutzt, dass der Freilauf kaputt ging
mfg


----------



## Allrounder50 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Hallo alles zusammen!
Kann mich noch nicht entscheiden welche Freilaufrolle ich nehmen soll.
Zur Auswahl stehen:
Okuma Powerliner PL 865
Shimano Oceania 6000
Shimano Dl 4000
Was meint ihr?
lg.


----------



## fishinglikeaBoss (16. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



Rudl schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> 
> Wenn man bedenkt das Okuma Daiwa, Shimano, Dam unter ihren fitichen hat kann man sich vorstellen das diese Firma sehr viel Erfahrung im Rollenbau hat.
> ...




HaHaHa so ein bullshit.

Okuma stellt keine besonderen sachen her, die powerliner hat zwar leider ein paar Sympathisanten (was ich nicht NICHT nachvollziehen kann)
Aber das wars dann auch schon .


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



fishinglikeaBoss schrieb:


> Okuma stellt keine besonderen sachen her



Nicht? Nimm dir mal die Zeit und finde mal raus, WER Okuma eigentlich ist. Gibt einen ganz netten AHA-Effekt, möchte ich mal meinen. :q


----------



## rainerle (16. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Wer ist Okuma?!

Ein US-Amerikanisches Unternehmen das Produkte für die Masse in China und Malaysia fertigen lässt!!

Also genau das macht, was zig andere auch tun - fertig und Ende!


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



rainerle schrieb:


> Wer ist Okuma?!
> 
> Ein US-Amerikanisches Unternehmen das Produkte für die Masse in China und Malaysia fertigen lässt!!
> 
> Also genau das macht, was zig andere auch tun - fertig und Ende!



Bist du dir da ganz sicher, dass Okuma Fishing Tackle ein simples amerikanisches Unternehmen ist? Ich nicht |supergri


----------



## cyberpeter (16. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Bist du dir da ganz sicher, dass Okuma Fishing Tackle ein simples amerikanisches Unternehmen ist? Ich nicht |supergri



Das glaube ich auch nicht. Okuma ist meines Wissens mit Ryobi einer wenigen wirklichen Produzenten (in eigenen Fabriken?) von Angelrollen auf dem Markt und fertigt und designt für div. "bekannte" Marken. Wolkenkrieger kann uns das sicher für Okuma sagen da mir hauptsächlich nur welche von Ryobi geläufig sind.

Die Frage ist aber was einem dieses "Wissen" bringt. Okuma hält sich zumindest in Europa aus dem Marktsegment der Mittel bis Highend Stationärollen mehr oder weniger heraus und produziert überwiegend für das untere bis mittlere Preissegment evtl. um seinen "Hauptauftraggebern" nicht ins Gehege zu kommen.

Aufgrund des fehlenden Reseller sollte Okuma seine eigenen Rollen eigentlich mit einem deutlich besseren Preis- bzw. Leistungsverhältnis anbieten können als ein Reseller was bei den Rollen die ich von Okuma kenne mal mehr mal weniger gut funktioniert.

Besonders von der Powerliner bin ich aufgrund eigener bzw. Erfahrungen aus dem Bekanntenkreis etwas enttäuscht während die Okuma Distance Modelle ein recht gutes Bild machen. Dazu sind die Rollen teilweise recht "lieblos" und wenig "praxisgerecht" gestaltet und man hat mit Problemen wie meist nicht zu bekommender Ersatzspulen zu kämpfen.

Daher sehe ich ähnlich wie Rainer auch keinen so großen Unterschied zwischen Okuma und anderen "Herstellern".


Gruß Peter


----------



## Allrounder50 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Welche "Hersteller" sind das, wovon ihr hier diskutiert?
Und was meint ihr jetzt zur okuma powerliner?
mfg.


----------



## Allrounder50 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Hier könnt ihr unseren Kanal angucken und das neueste Video:
Karpfentour 2013 in den Suchkanal eingeben.
Von Allrounder50
lg.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Okuma Fishing Tackle ist ein 100%iger Ableger des Japanischen Unternehmens Okuma CNC irgendwas (wobei sich das Okuma dann anders schreibt ... das O wird anders geschrieben). Die Mutter (wenn man so will) ist einer der größten Hersteller von CNC-Lösungen im asiatischen Raum - in Japan quasi die Nummer eins. Okuma Japan stellt allerdings nicht nur CNC-Lösungen (also ganze Maschinen) her, sondern fertigt auch für den Industriebereich Kugellager und diverse Präzisionsteile für Getriebe (na, fällt was auf? :q) - wie bei asiatischen Unternehmen eben üblich, haben die ein Aushängeschild (in dem Fall eben die CNC-Technologie), verdienen ihr Geld aber in einer Vielzahl von Bereichen.

Die amerikanische Okuma Fishing Tackle ist also mehr oder weniger der hauseigene Distributor für den Angelsektor - produziert selbst aber nicht und lässt auch nicht produzieren.

Nach meinen Informationen, hat Okuma schon jahrelang für Marken wie Shimano, Daiwa & Co. produziert - nämlich das, auf das es wirklich ankommt: dass Innenleben der Rollen.

Warum sind die nur im unteren und mittleren Preissegment angesiedelt? Vermutlich deswegen, weil sie insbesondere auf dem europäischen Markt kein Markenimage haben, dass sie für Mondpreise nutzen können und vermutlich auch deswegen, weil sie ihr Geld eben mit anderen Dingen verdienen.

Ich würde mal sagen, dass die Preise der Okuma-Rollen das abbilden, was andere vergleichbare Rollen - und ich meine ganz bewusst Markenrollen, die ein Vielfaches kosten! - kosten sollten, müsste man nicht den Luxus-Aufschlag zahlen, nur weil da Stella oder sonstwas drauf steht.

Wer mal eine Powerliner, Cassien oder Longbow zerlegt hat, wird gesehen haben, dass dort grundsolide Getriebe drin sind, die sich hinter keinem Platzhirsch verstecken müssen - ganz im Gegenteil. Und ob meine Powerliner in schlichtem Schwarz gehalten ist oder mit Bling-Bling einer Fireblood daher kommt, macht für die Funktion der Rolle keinen Unterschied - nur beim Preis.


----------



## Allrounder50 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Klasse Bericht von dir! Ich wusste schon immer, dass Okuma eine gute Marke ist. Hatte 2 Stück von Shimano Baitrunner 4000 St und sage nur eins: Die sind nicht grad die bestn was es gibt am Markt! Hatte ein paar Monate auch die Okuma Baitffeeder II um nur 32€ (!!) Um diesen Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis, einfach nur genial! Also jetzt weiß ich wo das Ostergeld hinfließen wird. ;-)
Die Okuma Powerliner passt die auf die Shimano Tribal stalker? Weiß das wer?
lg.
http:// https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l34lzpGqiQs&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Mess mal die Einschubbreite des Rollenhalters aus und die Einschubhöhe. Die Powerliner hat einen recht wuchtigen Fuß.

Ich kann dann mal bei meinen messen, wenn du willst.


----------



## Allrounder50 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Sehr nett von dir! Ich weiß nicht ob du die Sänger Master Edition High End Feeder Rolle kennst, die waren.leider ein Fehlkauf, denn die passten nicht rein.:-(
lg.


----------



## rainerle (16. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

.....und es bleibt ein US-Amerikanische Unternehmen, dass Rollen in *China* und *Malaysia* fertigen lässt und auf dem Weltmarkt vertickt!!!

Wer der Investor / Kapitalgeber ist, ist so was von "Schnuppe".


----------



## wolkenkrieger (16. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

@Allrounder50

Nein, kenne ich leider nicht - kann also nicht einschätzen, wie voluminös der Fuß ist.

@rainerle

Na gut ... wenn du meinst. Ich weis es anders, will aber natürlich auch keinen bekehren. Ich fische die Rollen, seit sie auf dem deutschen Markt sind und traue mir nach mehr als 25 Jahren Angelei durchaus zu, die Qualität einer Rolle beurteilen zu können.

Du musst sie ja nicht toll finden ... Einheitsbrei will ja keiner


----------



## rainerle (16. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> ......................................................................................................................................
> 
> Die amerikanische Okuma Fishing Tackle ist also mehr oder weniger der hauseigene Distributor für den Angelsektor - *produziert selbst aber nicht und lässt auch nicht produzieren*.
> ..........................................................................................



kommen dann die Rollen wie das Manna vom Himmel gefallen|kopfkrat

oder doch vom Chinamann und Malayen wie uns ein schneller Blick in Alibaba.com glauben machen will|kopfkrat

Mann, Mann, Mann - wie malt man sich das Equipment das man benutzt schön!


----------



## derdiescher (17. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



rainerle schrieb:


> kommen dann die Rollen wie das Manna vom Himmel gefallen|kopfkrat
> 
> oder doch vom Chinamann und Malayen wie uns ein schneller Blick in Alibaba.com glauben machen will|kopfkrat
> 
> Mann, Mann, Mann - wie malt man sich das Equipment das man benutzt schön!



Ich bin auch mit meinen Okuma's zufrieden aber mit schön malen hat das nix zu tun.
Genau so bin ich zufrieden mit meinen Shimanorollen aus Mallaysia bzw. Japan, mit meinen CMW-Blanks aus Fernost, meiner Orenji aus ?, usw, usw,...

Grundsätzlich stelle ich mir nicht die Frage, wo das Tackle produziert wird, sondern ob es sich zum Teil über Jahre bewährt hat und wie die Erfahrungen anderer Angler mit dem Equipment ausfallen.
Als Endverbraucher ist es mir leider nur schwer möglich nachzuverfolgen, wo welches Bauteil gefertigt wird bzw. unter welchem Namen die einzelnen Firmen noch produzieren.
Die Qualität kann - muss darunter nicht unbdingt leiden und bei den Okumas stimmt ganz einfach das Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis.

Jeder fischt halt mit dem Tackle, mit dem er zufrieden ist.

VG
derdiescher


----------



## cyberpeter (17. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Hallo,

was mich an der ganzen Diskussion über die Okumarollen etwas stört die "Glorifizierung" der Rollen so wie sie von dem ein oder anderen hier betrieben wird.

Die Firma Okuma funktioniert auch nicht anders wie alle anderen Firmen auf dem Markt sie wollen/müssen Gewinn erzielen. Also wird man, selbst wenn man einen Zwischenverkäufer weniger hat wie andere Firmen, für 60 € keine Rolle verkaufen die bei anderen 150 oder 160 € kostet - ganz sicher nicht. Man hat ja bei der Powerliner gesehen, die vor einigen Jahren noch um die 90 € gekostet hat, dass der Markt solche Preise nicht als gerechtfertigt ansieht ....

Es mögen zwar einzelne Teile der Rolle wie z.B. die Kugellager und Teile des Getriebes durchaus deutlich höherwertiger sein wie bei manch anderem Anbieter in dieser Preisklasse. Dafür sieht man z.B. bei der Powerliner, dass es dann beim Freilauf happert, man eben nur eine Metallspule bekommt und es mit Ersatzspulen generell sehr mau aussieht was den "Mehrwert" den man an anderer Stelle bekommt dann wieder etwas relativiert. Dass das "Gesamtpaket" durchaus je nach Sichtweise "besser" ist wie bei anderen Rollen dieser Preisklasse möchte ich ja nicht bestreiten. Leider werden bei den Karpfenrollen ohne Freilauf, meiner Meinung das "Glanzstück" von Okuma zwar ganz gute Rollen gebaut, bei denen man dann aber kein Quick Drag und keine Ersatzspulen bekommt was man dann mit irgendwelchen Freilaufadaptern mehr schlecht als recht versucht auszugleichen - das war übrigens mit "lieblos" und "praxisfremd" gemeint und nicht irgendwelche Lackierungen und Blink Blink ...

Letztlich muß man in diesem Preissegment für sich selbst enttscheiden, was das geringste Übel ist und was seinen Anforderungen am ehesten entgegenkommt und man braucht, egal von welchem Hersteller die Rolle kommt, etwas Glück das man kein defektes Teil erwischt.

Dieses Preissegment, besonders bei Freilaufrollen, ist ein schwieriger Markt weshalb man von Daiwa und Shimano in diesem Preisbereich mehr oder weniger nur Alibirollen findet.

Gruß Peter


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

@rainerle

Hast du meinen Beitrag gelesen? Offenbar nicht! Okuma produziert die Innenleben diverser Marken - und eben auch ihre eigenen. Und zwar in Japan. Wo die Bodys hergestellt werden und schlußendlich das ganze zusammen geschraubt wird, ist mir doch vollkommen schnuppe.

Deine Siemens-Waschmaschine wird auch in China zusammengeschraubt .. und die wichtige Elektronik und einige Mechanikteile hier in Berlin produziert.

@cyberpeter

Dann habe ich dich falsch verstanden, sorry.

Ja, der "Rundherum-Support" - also E-Spule usw. - ist wirklich nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Allerdings kann ich für den Preis einer E-Spule großer Marken eine neue Powerliner kaufen - für mein Empfinden wetzt das die Scharte mehr als aus.

Was den Preisverfall angeht ... den erkläre ich mir anders:

Okuma hat quasi keinen Stellenwert ... insbesondere nicht bei dem markenverseuchten Karpfenanglersegment. Sind wir doch mal ehrlich: wenn nicht Daiwa oder Shimano drauf steht, dann taugt es nichts. Und weil das so ist, werden von den Platzhirschen Preise aufgerufen, die in gar keinem Fall auch nur ansatzweise einen halbwegs produktbezogenen Rahmen haben. Oder will mir hier ernsthaft jemand erklären, eine Basia von Daiwa ist wirklich 500 Euro wert? Trotzdem werden sie gekauft.

Dass ein Newcomer hier das Nachsehen hat, ist nachvollziehbar.

Geht man in den asiatischen Raum und fragt mal Biggamer, reden die über Okuma ganz anders - die Multirollen von denen erfreuen sich bester Beliebtheit.

...

Ich jedenfalls bin seit Jahren zufrieden. Mit meinen Powerlinern, mit meinen Cassiens und auch mit meiner Longbow.


----------



## rainerle (17. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Ich find es doch immer wieder entzückend, wie die Okuma-Besitzer im Laufe eines Tröd's quasi aus dem OFF die Qualität ihrer Rollen in den Fordergrund rücken oder meinen diese verteidigen zu müssen.

Freunde, ich habe mich mit keiner Silbe zur Qualität oder dem Preis-LeistungsVerhältnis der Okuma's geäußert! Das ist mal Fakt! Genauso wie Fakt ist, dass die Okuma's in den gleichen Fabriken zusammengestöpselt werden, wie zig andere RollenFabrikate! 

Okuma ist für mich im Rollensektor das, was Dacia bei den KFZ's ist: nicht schlecht, robust und günstig. Trotzdem bin ich glücklich, dass ich keinen Dacia fahren muss:q.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Ich fische seit Jahren hauptsächlich Okuma-Rollen (Carp Distance, Powerliner, Epix) und habe damit vom Wels über den Großkarpfen alles sicher an Land bekommen. Das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis ist sehr gut und mir ist ehrlich gesagt schleierhaft, welchen Mehrwert eine hunderte € teurere Rolle zu bieten hat.

Wie wolkenkrieger schon gesagt hat: Man bezahlt letztendlich einen Großteil des Geldes für die Marke und nicht für den Inhalt ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



rainerle schrieb:


> Okuma ist für mich im Rollensektor das, was Dacia bei den KFZ's ist: nicht schlecht, robust und günstig. Trotzdem bin ich glücklich, dass ich keinen Dacia fahren muss:q.


 
Der bessere Vergleich ist der zwischen Skoda und VW: Der Inhalt ist der Gleiche, nur Preis und Marke unterscheiden sich.

Der Dacia im Rollenbau ist für mich z.B. Cormoran. |wavey:


----------



## keinangelprofi (17. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Dacia im Rollenbau ist für mich z.B. Cormoran. |wavey:


 
und Daiwa ist dann der Renault oder was?
VG


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



keinangelprofi schrieb:


> und Daiwa ist dann der Renault oder was?
> VG


 
Kann ich nicht einschätzen. Ich habe jedenfalls gerade nach 1 Jahr Nutzung zwei Cormoran Sinus 6pi ausgemustert, weil die einfach Defizite haben (Schleifgeräusche, zickige Bremse). Dafür waren sie aber auch billig.

Zwischen Okuma-Rollen und diversen Hochpreis-Rollen habe ich aber noch nie einen funktionalen Unterschied festgestellt. Alles die gleiche Qualität.


----------



## cyberpeter (17. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

@ wolkenkrieger

Das die Okuma in ihrer Preisklasse keine schlechte Figur machen das will ich und habe ja nicht in Abrede gestellt. Um was es mir geht ist, dass speziell Du, ob nun absichtlich oder nicht, den Eindruck hinterläßt, dass Okuma problemlos mit Rollen von "Markenherstellern" mithalten können die in einem ganz anderen Preisbereich angesiedelt sind und das hier der Unterschied mehr oder weniger der "Markenaufschlag" ist.

Also mit einem Vergleich Powerliner gegen eine Baitrunner 10.000 ST RA, beide fast gleicher Preis, wäre ich einverstanden und den würde die Powerliner, so man nicht gerade eines der zwischenzeitlich leider recht zahlreichen Montagsmodelle der Powerliner erwischt hat, sicher in den meisten Bereichen gewinnen was auch damit zu tun hat, dass Shimano im Lowcostbereich gar keine BigPit Freilaufrollen anbietet und die Baitrunner ST meiner Meinung eher Alibimodelle sind, die aber trotzdem noch stabiler sind als viele andere in dieser Preisklasse.

Macht man jetzt aber einen Vergleich so wie Du es gesagt hast gegen ein deutlich höherpreisiges Modell also z.B. gegen die Baitrunner LC (altes Modell) wo man etwas mehr als das doppelte bezahlt, da sieht man so man beide Rollen kennt, recht schnell dass hier der Unterschied nicht der "Shimanoaufschlag" ist sondern angefangen beim Hinterlaufschutz für die Spule, über den Schnurclip, die Bremse, Freilaufsystem, Kleinersatzteilversorgung usw eigentlich der gesamte Aufbau mindestens 1-2 Stufen besser und stabiler ausgeführt ist und bei der LC bekomme ich im Vergleich zur Powerliner auch Metallersatzspulen einzeln und für 39 € bekomme ich keine neue Powerliner. Außerdem finde ich es aus Umweltgründen, wenn man mehrere Ersatzspulen braucht, etwas fragwürdig eine Rolle kaufen zu müssen nur um an eine Ersatzspule zu kommen...

Das könnte man jetzt so forführen z.B. Longbow gegen Baitrunner ST6000 bzw. als höherpreisiges Modell die US Baitrunner und würde vermutlich überall zum gleichen oder ähnlichem Ergebnis kommen.

Sicher wenn ich jetzt einen Vergleich Basia oder Technium MGS gegen eine Okuma Distance mache schaut das anders aus weil da eben der Hauptvorteil, das sehr geringe Rollengewicht mit einem fünfachen Kaufpreis durch (fast) nichts zu rechtfertigen ist. Aber es wird ja niemand gezwungen, sich ein solches Spitzenmodell zu kaufen da es von Shimano wie auch von Daiwa genügend Modelle im mittleren Preisbereich gibt.

Auch halte ich das es für nicht richtig, den Preisverfall oder das Fehlen von Okumamodellen im mittleren bis gehobenen Preisbereich nur mit dem Image zu "erklären". Der Großteil der Käufer, mich eingeschlossen, würde nur zu gerne zu einer Rolle für 100 € greifen die die Leistung einer Highendrolle hat. Geiz ist Geil hat sich zwischenzeitlich auch beim Angeln durchgesetzt und schwächen werden vom Käufer besonders in diesem Preissegment oft sehr schnell "bestraft". Schau mal wie vor ein paar Jahren die Arcs im Spinnbereich "eingeschlagen" haben und wirklich "billig" waren bzw. sind diese Rollen auch nicht. Daran liegt es sicher nicht. Das Problem ist, dass der gehobene Sektor einfach sehr "anspruchsvoll" ist und Okuma anscheinend gar kein Interesse hat diesen service- und pr-intensiven Bereich zumindest hier in Deutschland zu bedienen weil sie mit den anderen "Aktivitäten" sei es Billigbereich oder Auftragsfertigung schon "genug" verdienen.   

Deshalb würde ich diese Aussage nur sehr ungern so stehen lassen .... 


Gruß Peter


----------



## wolkenkrieger (17. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



cyberpeter schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass der gehobene Sektor einfach sehr "anspruchsvoll" ist und Okuma anscheinend gar kein Interesse hat diesen service- und pr-intensiven Bereich zumindest hier in Deutschland zu bedienen weil sie mit den anderen "Aktivitäten" sei es Billigbereich oder Auftragsfertigung schon "genug" verdienen.



Da gebe ich dir durchaus Recht. Warum das so ist? Da kann man nur mutmaßen. Ich gehe davon aus, dass das auch durch die fehlenden Vertriebs- und Servicestrukturen bedingt ist.

Okuma baut durchaus Rollen im Highendbereich - wie gesagt, bei den Biggamern ist die Marke insbesondere im asiatischen Raum hoch angesehen (der "Fluss-Monster" - Jeremy fischt teilweise die Biggame-Rollen von Okuma ... sieht man hin und wieder mal, wenn sein Tackle ins Bild kommt). Die haben dort dann aber auch die entsprechenden Strukturen, um dem Preis entsprechenden Service zu bieten.

Was ich sehr sehr schade finde - ich würde nämlich auch gern Ersatzspulen für meine Powerliner kaufen wollen.

Hin und wieder beschlich mich aber auch das Gefühl, dass die Modellpolitik für den europäischen Markt etwas verfehlt ist. Die Cassien wird mit allem Pipapo ausgeliefert - Unterlegscheiben für eine Optimierung der Schnurverlegung, vollwertige Ersatzspule, Rollenfett, etc.pp. Damit kann man denn entweder leben oder greift auf andere Marken zurück - die dann (und das sicherlich zu Recht) diesen Servicevorteil auch beim Preis aufschlagen.

Ich denke auch, dass die Stationärrollen gar nichtmal deren Hauptgebiet ist ... da fehlt einfach Erfahrung, die eine Firme wie Shimano ganz zweifelsohne hat. Bei einer Multirolle spielt ein sinniger Lineclip schlicht keine Rolle 

Es gibt Defizite - das will ich gar nicht beschönigen. Aber die liegen meiner Ansicht nach eher am Drumrum ... rein von der Technik her betrachtet, bin ich bis dato eher sehr zufrieden. Ich hatte bisher weder Probleme mit der Bremse, noch mit dem Freilauf. Schnurhinterläufer kenne ich nur von den Grabbeltischrollen aus dem 10-Euro-Bereich und den Lineclip nutze ich nur in sofern, alsdass er den Powergum halten muss ... und das tut er 

Wer den direkten dauerhaften vergleich mit Rollen von Shimano oder Daiwa hat, mag das durchaus anders sehen und hat damit vielleicht sogar Recht. Für mich bestand bisher keine Notwendigkeit, das Geld für solche Marken auszugeben. Ich hab einige von den Platzhirschen gefischt und für mich persönlich keine Wertigkeitssteigerung feststellen können, die den mitunter deutlichst höheren Preis rechtfertigen würde.


----------



## Allrounder50 (20. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Was mir an Okuma ab und zu fehlt ist, dass sie bei den rollen hin und wieder "coolere" Designs machen könnten. die okuma powerliner ist ja im Design recht schön.
lg.
	
	



```

```


----------



## Lui Nairolf (20. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



Allrounder50 schrieb:


> Was mir an Okuma ab und zu fehlt ist, dass sie bei den rollen hin und wieder "coolere" Designs machen könnten. die okuma powerliner ist ja im Design recht schön.
> lg.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist mir wiederrum egal - solange sie funktionieren und stabil sind.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (20. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

form follows function

Den Spruch habe ich ganz zum Anfang meines Informatikstudium von einem meiner Profs zu hören bekommen (gemeint war da allerdings, dass zuerst die Funktionalität der Software stimmen muss, bevor man eine Bling-Bling-Oberfläche dazu baut) - der hat aber auch in ganz vielen anderen Bereichen durchaus seine Berechtigung. Und ich seh das insbesondere beim Tackle so.

Zierwicklungen an Ruten oder eben stylische Designs von Rollen sind zwar nett anzusehen, spielen für die eigentliche Funktionalität in der Regel aber keine Rolle. Es muss funktionieren - wie es aussieht, spielt für mich persönlich eine absolut untergeordnete oder sogar gar keine Rolle.

Und jedes Bling-Bling treibt den Preis künstlich in die Höhe - das sollte man auch bedenken.


----------



## derdiescher (21. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Naja, aber eine Rolle bzw. Rute die mir optisch nicht gefällt (und mag sie von der Funktion noch so gut sein), kaufe ich mir widerum auch nicht.  ;-)

Ganz klar - Funktionalität geht vor aber sie muss auch was für's Auge sein.
Von daher spielt bei mir beides eine Rolle bei der Kaufentscheidung.

VG
derdiescher


----------



## wolkenkrieger (21. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*



derdiescher schrieb:


> Naja, aber eine Rolle bzw. Rute die mir optisch nicht gefällt (und mag sie von der Funktion noch so gut sein), kaufe ich mir widerum auch nicht.  ;-)



Um es kurz zu machen: aus dem Alter bin ich lange raus :q


----------



## zizi (28. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Die Okuma Powerliner ist nicht kaputt zu kriegen, ein Kumpel von mir der fischt die Daiwa Infinity, und sogar der sagt das die Okuma in Sachen Preis/Leistung die besten sind.


----------



## zizi (28. April 2013)

*AW: Okuma Powerliner PL-865*

Ich hab die jetzt 2 Jahre und da fehlt sich gar nichts! Meine Shimano Technium auf der Spinnrute fängt z.B. schon an komische Geräusche zu machen, obwohl die jetzt nicht billig war.


----------

